# I'm starting to feel bad for these guys



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

They're like gladiators in the arena for our entertainment. May the odds be ever in their favor!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't be sorry could be worse Bach vs Beethoven vs Spam or Bach vs Mozart vs Spam or Spam vs Mozart vs Spam 
or Spam vs Spam vs Spam

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam

Spam will always win


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Eschbeg said:


> They're like gladiators in the arena for our entertainment. May the odds be ever in their favor!
> 
> View attachment 96783


I don't know...I prefer to save my sympathy for the poor guys who never make it into any of the polls.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

It is a real cognitive dissonance sometimes, when I am on TC.

I have often have my computer playing WETA live stream, while I am on TC. Right now I am listening, for example, Tchaikovsky 2nd Symphony just ended and this beautiful Rossini flute thing just started. Sublime.

And then TC presents me some of the most inane polls I have ever had the pleasure to read. The contrast is huge. 

OK. I am switching to this music now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Just wait someone will do a Poll on this for you


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Spam will always win


I'm not even totally sure what I mean by this, but Bach vs. Spam or Mozart vs. Spam strike me as contests between totally opposing forces, whereas Beethoven vs. Spam seems more like a contest between equals.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> I'm not even totally sure what I mean by this, but Bach vs. Spam or Mozart vs. Spam strike me as contests between totally opposing forces, whereas Beethoven vs. Spam seems more like a contest between equals.


I suggest you do a poll to test your theory


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't be sorry could be worse Bach vs Beethoven vs Spam or Bach vs Mozart vs Spam or Spam vs Mozart vs Spam
> or Spam vs Spam vs Spam
> 
> Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam
> ...


why do you mention these things!


----------

